# Can't use MRV to watch MLBEI game



## rking5150 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've got an auto-record keyword search set up on one of my 3 HD-DVRs (all networked) and wanted to watch a game that was recorded on the family room DVR in the workout room via MRV. I got a strange message -- something like empty packets were retrieved from the server (I can't remember exactly what it said, but essentially that no data could be retrieved from the server). I can watch the game fine on the DVR on which it is recorded, but it seems that I just can't stream it to another TV. Other programs stream fine.

Is this some sort of protection on the MLBEI package?

Thanks!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

No, that's usually a sign that something in your network isn't quite kosher. Try rebooting your router and if that doesn't fix the issue, try resetting both receivers.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> No, that's usually a sign that something in your network isn't quite kosher. Try rebooting your router and if that doesn't fix the issue, try resetting both receivers.


He said that other programs stream fine though. Network problems would affect everything, not just a single program.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> He said that other programs stream fine though. Network problems would affect everything, not just a single program.


The error message he described is typically a network issue and most who've experienced it (me included) solve it by rebooting some or all of the networking infrastructure.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

rking5150 said:


> I've got an auto-record keyword search set up on one of my 3 HD-DVRs (all networked) and wanted to watch a game that was recorded on the family room DVR in the workout room via MRV. I got a strange message -- something like empty packets were retrieved from the server (I can't remember exactly what it said, but essentially that no data could be retrieved from the server). I can watch the game fine on the DVR on which it is recorded, but it seems that I just can't stream it to another TV. Other programs stream fine.
> 
> Is this some sort of protection on the MLBEI package?
> 
> Thanks!


I have had a similar issue. For me games recorded on channels in the 700's via either NHLCI or MLBEI do not play via MRV on another DVR. Same error message as well. Meanwhile every other recording will play properly via MRV. And the same game recorded on its RSN instead of the 700 channel will play via MRV.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I have experienced the same thing with NHL CI. 

I learned to record on the RSN channel instead of the remapped CI channel.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Weird, must be an issue with the remap to the 700s if the ones from the RSN work fine. Not unheard of I suppose. Looks like you should add CCHAN 600 699 to the end of the autorecord to force it to record from an RSN.


----------



## rking5150 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've rebooted, no luck.

I'm actually recording the RSN -- NESN to be precise (although if the Sawx keep this up, I'm not going to record any more and this will be a moot issue):nono2:.


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

The problem actually is a result of the extended recording feature of the DVR. You are not authorized to receive the program airing on the channel before the game. The last minute or so of the blacked out program is recorded as an extension. If you were watching on the DVR that recorded the game you would briefly see "searching for authorized content" message and then the game would start. I have noticed this problem with some things I record on the sports pack. To solve them problem, go to the DVR that recorded the program and skip to where the game is viewable, then you can go to any networked DVR and resume.


----------



## rking5150 (Jul 31, 2008)

That makes sense. Thanks for the help. I'll try that out.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

JJaret said:


> The problem actually is a result of the extended recording feature of the DVR. You are not authorized to receive the program airing on the channel before the game. The last minute or so of the blacked out program is recorded as an extension. If you were watching on the DVR that recorded the game you would briefly see "searching for authorized content" message and then the game would start. I have noticed this problem with some things I record on the sports pack. To solve them problem, go to the DVR that recorded the progrram and skip to where the game is viewable, then you can go to any networked DVR and resume.


I have reported this problem before for NBA-LP and MLB-EI games. The solution would be for D* to open up the RSN's a few seconds early so we are authorized to watch the entire recording. There is a post on this over in the D*.com tech forums. With some postings both here and there, maybe it will get addressed. I think there was a change in the last software version. NBA-LP games did work via MRV and DTV2PC several months ago.


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

On April 15, I posted this response to stlmike's post in the the directv.com tech forums. I was hoping someone could duplicate my findings.

_Details are 2 HD-DVRs (servers), one H21 (client), and 2 PCs running DirecTV2PC. I have MLB Extra Innings, but do not have the Sports Pack that includes all the Regional Sports Networks.

I set the same game/channel (BoSox vs. Twins) to record on both HD-DVRs. The first recording was set at the local server, the second was set from the remote client. I am only able to watch the game FROM THE BEGINNING at each of the local servers. I am not able to watch either game from ANY client or PC running DirecTV2PC from the beginning. Notice the emphasis on "from the beginning". I am able to start playing the game on the local server, stop the playback at the local server, then resume playback from any client and/or PC running DirecTV2PC. I can resume playback on any client as little as 1 minute into the game, but playback from the beginning fails every time, except when playing at the local server.

So what happens in that first minute of the recording that is causing the trouble? Very briefly at the beginning of the recording is an error message that appears before the video plays. It states "All or part of this program did not record. This channel wasn't in your package during broadcast (721)." If I stop the playback at the local server immediately after this message is displayed, just as the video is beginning to play, I can then go to any client and resume.

The game I recorded was 724-1, which was the FOX Sports North feed. Since I do not have the Sports Pack, immediately following the game the same message as above is displayed, and the recording is over, though the allotted time is 3+ hours longer. I suspect if I did subscribe to the Sports Pack, that the message would not be displayed, all 6+ hours of the allotted time would record, and MRV would work as expected._

Now can anyone duplicate these results? And please indicate whether you have the Sports Pack.

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

Tech_1438 said:


> On April 15, I posted this response to stlmike's post in the the directv.com tech forums. I was hoping someone could duplicate my findings.
> 
> _Details are 2 HD-DVRs (servers), one H21 (client), and 2 PCs running DirecTV2PC. I have MLB Extra Innings, but do not have the Sports Pack that includes all the Regional Sports Networks. _
> 
> ...


I posted over in the D* forum as well:

I had the Indians game recorded on 662 (Sports Time Ohio) from last Friday night. To my surprise it started playing via MRV. I then noticed that it was a manual recording that started 12 minutes late. While it's only one data point, it does seem to validate the theory.
So... How do we fix this long-term? I think if D* turned on access to the channel a several seconds (maybe 10-15) before the actual start time, the problem would go away. Or MRV would need to be programed to handle the 721 errors for a few seconds.
Either way, I think we are seeing what's happening. Thanks!!


----------

